# Thank you!



## KAYLINDA (Feb 20, 2009)

On the old forum...everytime I'd click to open a thread it would take me to bottom of the page, instead of the top.  This one is working right!  Thank you!


----------



## kitchenelf (Feb 20, 2009)

So glad that got fixed!  It was the glitch that wouldn't go away! 

...good to see you!


----------



## Elf (Feb 20, 2009)

You didn't knock on wood when you said that, I still have to scroll up every time I change a screen.


----------

